# Honda HS622 augers jammed -Help



## Lutes (Jan 6, 2017)

Last big snowstorm, my augers jammed on my newly acquired but well used Honda HS622 snowblower. I got to use it for a couple of snowstorms. Unfortunately it had a fair bit of rust on it. I had removed the augers, cleaned and painted them. I replaced the shear pins on the augers and noted that there was no shear pin on the shaft coming from the transmission. I also noted that without the shear pin, I could not move the two pieces of the shaft - as in rusted together. I put the shear pin in and noted that I could take it apart in the summer.

That was a mistake. I hit a piece of tree limb and the augers jammed and shortly thereafter the motor stalled. I cannot turn the auger by hand. I realize now that if the shaft had not been rusted, the shear pin would have done its job and broke.

I like to try and fix things on my own and will start to tear it down as a summer project. I know how to get the augers and drive shaft off and assume that the next step will be to remove the housing and release the clutch cable. Clearly I’m looking for any advice from others who may have done similar repair.

By the way the HS622 is a unique snow blower even for Honda, in that it does not have a hydrostatic or pulley type transmission. It is a 2 speed forward and reverse transmission with a clutch. I have not been able to access a shop manual. It is a wonderful capable little tracked snowblower, albeit slow and I would like to get it ready for next season.

Thanks in advance, Kurt


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If it is a machine that you really like and you are considering keeping, buy a Service Manual for it. They are available on amazon.com or eBay. ~$40 with shipping.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

YSHSfan said:


> If it is a machine that you really like and you are considering keeping, buy a Service Manual for it. They are available on amazon.com or eBay. ~$40 with shipping.


 I second what YSHS is telling you.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

rare machine.

the honda shop manuals are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## chitown40 (Dec 8, 2016)

You're right on track with your plan. The auger housing is pretty easy to remove and it should provide enough access to the clutch cable to release it. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------

